# Prozess beenden



## da.real.ping.pong (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo.

Ich möchte gerne mit Java eine andere Anwendung, von der ich nur den Dateinamen weiß, beenden. Ich habe leider noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung von Java, es wäre also nett, wenn jemand vielleicht schon einen relativ fertigen Code posten könnte, für Tipps bin ich aber auch dankbar.

Cu PingPong


----------



## mic_checker (8. Mrz 2005)

da.real.ping.pong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ch habe leider noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung von Java, es wäre also nett, wenn jemand vielleicht schon einen relativ fertigen Code posten könnte



Ich denke das wird keiner machen. Warum ? Weil du was lernen sollst 

Hast du gar keine Idee / keinen Ansatz?

Unter Linux könntest du evtl. kill verwenden....


----------



## thE_29 (8. Mrz 2005)

und wenn es ein Service wäre könntest du es mit net stop beenden!

Prozess geht in Win XP killen, durch taskkill und tasklist!


----------



## mic_checker (8. Mrz 2005)

Um direkt die nächste Frage im Keim zu ersticken : 

Zum Ausführen anderer Programme kannst du mal nach "Runtime" , "getRuntime()" und/oder "exec" suchen...


----------



## da.real.ping.pong (9. Mrz 2005)

Also, das mit taskkill hab ich schon ausprobiert.Würde auch gehen, jedoch ändert sich die PID bei jedem Starten des Programms, müsste also irgendwie die PID mit Java auslesen.
Ist kein Prozess.
Das mit einem Programm starten ist kein Problem. Ich will das Programm aber nicht aus dem Java-Programm heraus starten, sondern es ist schon vor der Ausführung des Java-Programmes aktiv.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Mrz 2005)

Runtime.getRuntime().exec("wmic PROCESS WHERE (name=dateiname.exe) DELETE ");


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Mrz 2005)

oder so:

Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c wmic PROCESS WHERE (name=dateiname.exe) DELETE ");

Geht aber nur unter WinXP (Prof ?? )


----------



## mic_checker (9. Mrz 2005)

da.real.ping.pong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit einem Programm starten ist kein Problem. Ich will das Programm aber nicht aus dem Java-Programm heraus starten, sondern es ist schon vor der Ausführung des Java-Programmes aktiv.


Das war klar, was ich meinte war, dass du das Kommando zum Killen des Prozesses ja irgendwie aufrufen musst, nicht das Programm das du selbst killen willst


----------



## thE_29 (9. Mrz 2005)

Mist tasklist kannst du die PID zurückbekommen, was glaubst du warum ich das hingeschrieben habe???


Außerdem kann taskkill auch Namen killen, schau dir mal die Hilfe von den 2 Befehlen an und dann überleg...


----------



## da.real.ping.pong (9. Mrz 2005)

schon klar, dass "ich" die mit tasklist bekomme, aber wie bekommt die mein java-programm?!

das man auch prozesse über den dateinamen killen kann hab ich am anfang ganz übersehen. so müsste es dann funktionieren.

danke für die tipps!

Cu PingPong


----------



## mic_checker (9. Mrz 2005)

Schau dir das mal an:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14144&highlight=runtime+exec

Du kannst ja den Befehl ausführen und dann die Ergebnisse einlesen....

Oder wie liegt jetzt noch das Problem?


----------



## da.real.ping.pong (9. Mrz 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir das mal an:
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14144&highlight=runtime+exec
> 
> Du kannst ja den Befehl ausführen und dann die Ergebnisse einlesen....


ja schon, isch abba ziemlich umständlich, mach ich dann doch lieber über taskkill und einfach den dateinamen.



			
				mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder wie liegt jetzt noch das Problem?


Nirgends. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Thx


----------

